# Lead, follow, or...



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

And as of today, the shirts have still not been officially ordered. Jeeesh


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

So if it's up to P1, eventually you guys will be starring in a remake of this movie? 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0040636/


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

I see what you did there....LOL


----------

